

Formly: the form glamorizer for jQuery - drewda
http://thrivingkings.com/formly/

======
rimantas
Dear fellow developers, forget that type="reset" exists.

------
mixmax
The e-mail regex needs some work - sdfg+sdf@sdff.de, which is a valid e-mail
address, doesn't validate to true.

~~~
constant_change
Sometimes it's best just not to bother with a regular expression. Email
addresses are a prime example of where this is true.

~~~
gmac
This has been discussed to death all over the place, but I think the take home
is not to be too clever rather than not to use regexes. I tend to look for
'something at something dot something':

    
    
        .+@.+\..+
    

I believe this allows all valid addresses (as well as lots of invalid ones,
obviously). But I'm sure someone will let us know if not. :)

~~~
ifzen
If you REALLY need to validate en email address:

<http://www.ex-parrot.com/pdw/Mail-RFC822-Address.html>

but again, only if you REALLY, REALLY , REALLY want to.

~~~
pspeter3
That's ridiculous and awesome. I'm glad regular expressions exist so we can
make garbage/magic like that

~~~
pavel_lishin
For a second, I thought it was a perl script.

------
freddier
Shouldn't the placeholder text use the standard "placeholder" attribute of
HTML5 instead of the "place" I'm seeing in the examples?

~~~
andos
Yes. And the other commands that do not map to an HTML5 construct should be
"data-" attributes.

------
RyanMcGreal
Nitpick: clicking on the text related to a checkbox or radio button should
activate that form element (via the `label` element).

~~~
MartinCron
That's not a nitpick, that's a big fucking deal.

------
rdoherty
Please please don't put labels inside text fields. Once you've entered
information you don't know which field it is, especially after you've filled
out the entire form.

~~~
BerislavLopac
Title attribute, or a custom tooltip, resolves that.

------
kevinholesh
I don't think filling in a form online will ever be glamorous. The thing I
strive for when designing a form is that it is usable by anyone and instantly
recognizable as a form.

This is a great plugin, but consider the consequences of using non-browser-
default form elements and the potential to confuse your less technical
customers.

------
pasbesoin
OT: What's with the recent prevalence of ginormous favicons? (In this case,
300 x 300?) Is there a context where the large size is a benefit? (Tablets?)

~~~
pavel_lishin
I believe that when you bookmark something to an iOS device's desktop, the
favicon is the default application icon, so it makes sense to make it big and
fancy in that context.

